# renommage avec automator et DD externe



## yyouye (23 Janvier 2009)

salut, je viens de trouver un tuto pour renommer dans automator, mais rien ne se passe.

C'est la première fois que j'utilise ce logiciel. Y'a-t-il quelque chose a faire en particulier pour la 1ere fois ?

voici le tuto : 

http://www.crystalxp.net/forum/fr/mac/Tutoriaux-2/automator-renommer-leopard-sujet_35724_1.htm


----------



## yyouye (23 Janvier 2009)

Non, ça y est !!!

Mes images étaient sur un disque externe, en les mettant sur la mac, ça fonctionne. Mais à priori, je ne peux rien ecrire ou modifier sur mon disque dur externe. Comment cela se fait-il ?


----------



## SID4911 (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

peut etre grace a cette discussion quelqun reussira a me dire a koi ser automator?????????


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2009)

yyouye a dit:


> Non, ça y est !!!
> 
> Mes images étaient sur un disque externe, en les mettant sur la mac, ça fonctionne. Mais à priori, je ne peux rien ecrire ou modifier sur mon disque dur externe. Comment cela se fait-il ?


Il serait pas formaté en NTFS ton DD externe?



SID4911 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> peut etre grace a cette discussion quelqun reussira a me dire a koi ser automator?????????


Sa sair a otomatizé dé tache lol


----------



## Tony.G (23 Janvier 2009)

SID4911 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> peut etre grace a cette discussion quelqun reussira a me dire a koi ser automator?????????



Peut être qu'en cliquant sur le lien donné par yyouye tu en aurais eu une vague idée...


----------



## cjmania (28 Janvier 2009)

http://www.competencemac.com/tutoriaux/13_automator_840.mov


----------

